# ~ Seeking A Show Name



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

How about something like Midnight Fire


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

City Heat? Country Heat? Night Wind, Night Dancer, Twilight Inferno? I don't know ha ha


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Play N Splash would be a cute fun name.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

midnight romance
night to remember


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

oooooh I like Midnight Romance it sounds so elegant yet playful


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I like to post at www.horsenamegame.com it's free, and tons of folks play there all the time. You can put in a pic of the horse, a short description of what you're looking for, and just check on it every few days. I usually get well over 50 suggestions per horse when I use that place, and some are absolutley ingenious.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I like Solar Flare, Night Shadow or even Shadow Kiss


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmm. I like Midnight Fire and Midnight Romance. Very cool names. :grin:

Any other suggestions?


----------

